# Tank Stand Questions



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have a quick question. I just got home, I got so much filtering and tank crap sitting here, it's nutty. I got a fluval 304, a Penguin 170, Titanium Heater, Aqua Clear 402 with filter, gravel, and a decoration and a fake looking seaweed thing.

Anyways, questions:

Do I need to do anything special to the decorations or gravel?

Where is the best placement for all these filters, powerhead, heater etc.

I am going to set it up, and fill tommoro morning. I bought Cycle, and Aquaclear tapwater conditioner, how soon should I put a few feeder fish in, and how long will it take to put my P in?

Last question for now. I have a 30 gallon. I am setting it up on this huge steel metal desk that I have. The desk is super sturdy, and will handle the weight no problem. My main concern is the tank. I notice that the glass bottom doesnt sit flat on the bottom, meaning there is a small lip underneath the tank. Is that a problem sitting it on a flat desk? Do most fish stands have a lip that supports the bottom glass itself, or am I just overanalyzing this? Hate to set it up and realize I efffed up.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

cycle product u got might not work people say


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the stand think is ok, all tanks are like taht. place the filters wherever your heart desires, the powerhead on one side of the tank, just give the gravel a thurough wash and throw it in, fill the tank up, add conditioner, add goldfish. also you will need ammonia, nitrate and nitrite testkits to see when the tank is finished cycling(bacteria establishing in the tank to help with fish poo) this will take 3-6 weeks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Will the cycle stuff actually speed it up to 1 week like I have been hearing?

I bought ammonia, ph, nitrite and nitrate test kits today too









I am not running any tank lights, and the room isn't the brightest in the world but it is lit. I got it one little cave like decoration, and a fake plant looking thing, and the gravel of course. Sound like enough cover?

Ok, Imma go move stuff around and set all this stuff up.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

do you not have lights, if so it is good cause piranhas dont like light too much and bbecome real skittish in a lot of light. some people like cycle and some dont. as for decorations, a lot of people here dont use decorations such as plants and rocks(including me) because that gives them something to fight over and the last thing you want them to do is be dead or severly injured. for babies it is good, but once they get older it is better to just have gravel, cause they will be a lot less skittish and you will see them a lot more. what size is the tank, and what kind and how many piranha do you plan to keep.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Will the cycle stuff actually speed it up to 1 week like I have been hearing?
> 
> I bought ammonia, ph, nitrite and nitrate test kits today too
> 
> ...


 The only product most people actually trust to speed up the cycle is bio spira and it is not very easy to come by, at least where i live. As for lighting p's dont generaly like bright light so you might be fine.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nope no lights. I heard that it makes them skittish and don't want that. So I will see them with the normal room lighting.

I have 1 decoration, it is like a driftwood piece, it has 4 posts that come up to form a cave, and a small sea plant looking thing. Nothing sharp that the fish could hurt itself on.

I have a 30 gallon. I am getting a Rhom, probably that yelow one from aqua, or a small juvenile but just one Rhom.

I am going to keep it in this setup for 2 years until i move, then he'll get a larger tank. I'd like to see him get big amd aggressive. Well, back to moving stuff around.


----------

